# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  ne frage zum medizinstudium

## mama1979

ich habe nachgelesen das man 6 jahre medizin studiert. danach muss man mind.18 monate als assistenzarzt arbeiten und dann fngt man an  die facharztausbildung zu machen.

wenn jemand mit 30 anfngt medizin zu studieren ist er ca mit 42 mit der facharztausbildung fertig

mal realistisch gesehen, ist das nicht wirklich ein bichen alt ?

----------


## Feuerblick

> ich habe nachgelesen das man 6 jahre medizin studiert. danach muss man mind.18 monate als assistenzarzt arbeiten und dann fngt man an die facharztausbildung zu machen.
> 
> wenn jemand mit 30 anfngt medizin zu studieren ist er ca mit 42 mit der facharztausbildung fertig
> 
> mal realistisch gesehen, ist das nicht wirklich ein bichen alt ?


Hallo!

Zum einen findest du ber die Suchfunktion im ganzen Forum verstreut sicher viele Antworten auf deine Fragen.
Zum zweiten hat man dir doch schon auf deine Frage bzgl. Med-Studium mit 30 ausfhrlich geantwortet (auch hierzu gibt es Threads).
Und zuletzt: Nach dem Studium macht man sein PJ (ein Jahr), danach arbeitet man als Assistenzarzt. Die von dir angegebenen 18 Monate waren einstmals das AiP (Arzt im Praktikum), welches inzwischen abgeschafft wurde. Ergo fngst du nach dem Praktischen Jahr (PJ) idealerweise direkt mit der Arbeit als Assistenzarzt an. Diese Zeit als Assistenzarzt ist letztlich die Facharztausbildung.
Also in kurz:
1. Med.Studium an einer Uni
2. 1 Jahr PJ
3. Facharztausbildung als Assistenzarzt in Klinik und/oder Praxis (dauert in der Regel fnf Jahre mindestens)

Nimm mir mein Gemecker bitte nicht krumm, aber je mehr Leute in neuen Threads alte Fragen stellen, desto schwerer wird es fr Neulinge, die richtigen Threads zu finden.

Gru
Feuerblick

----------


## mama1979

ich  bin die nicht bse. jka ich finde es nicht zu alt wenn man mit 30 anfngt medizin zu studieren,. ganz ehrlich dachte ich das man nach den 6 jahren fertig ist.

jetzt hre ich das man noch zustzlich ne facharztausbildung machen MUSS die auch nochmal ca 5-8 jahre gehen kann. und dann wre ich ja ber 40 und habe deswegen gefragt ob mn dann nicht zu alt ist.

----------


## Feuerblick

Naja... wofr denn zu alt? In den fnf Jahren Facharztausbildung verdienst du ja schlielich auch Geld und wenn du glaubst, dass du mit Facharzt in der Tasche pltzlich deutlich grere Sprnge machen kannst, dann verabschiede dich mal von dem Gedanken. Einzig wenn du dich ganz alleine irgendwo niederlassen mchtest, wre der Zeitfaktor von Interesse. Ansonsten kannst du auch als Assi in einer Gemeinschaftspraxis niederlassen etc.
Und Ober- oder Chefarzt wolltest du ja doch nicht werden, oder? Ein Assistenzarzt ist einfach der ganz normale Arzt in der Klinik, der die "normalen" Routinettigkeiten abarbeitet. Von der Arbeit her also wenig anders als ein Facharzt, vom Gehalt her nun auch nicht bahnbrechend unterschiedlich.

----------


## NiclaS

> ich  bin die nicht bse. jka ich finde es nicht zu alt wenn man mit 30 anfngt medizin zu studieren,. ganz ehrlich dachte ich das man nach den 6 jahren fertig ist.
> 
> jetzt hre ich das man noch zustzlich ne facharztausbildung machen MUSS die auch nochmal ca 5-8 jahre gehen kann. und dann wre ich ja ber 40 und habe deswegen gefragt ob mn dann nicht zu alt ist.


Das hab ich auch nicht gewusst. Ich bin ja schon fast 40 und mchte nochmal studieren. Ich hab auch gedacht, nach sechs Jahren wre ich dann fertiger Arzt. Was sind das denn fr 5-8 Jahre, die da noch dazu kommen?

----------


## roger rekless

> Das hab ich auch nicht gewusst. Ich bin ja schon fast 40 und mchte nochmal studieren. Ich hab auch gedacht, nach sechs Jahren wre ich dann fertiger Arzt. Was sind das denn fr 5-8 Jahre, die da noch dazu kommen?



du BIST nach dem studium ein fertiger arzt. die facharztausbildung ist halt zur spezialisierung, und macht man nebenher/beim arbeiten als arzt im krankenhaus.

----------


## NiclaS

> du BIST nach dem studium ein fertiger arzt. die facharztausbildung ist halt zur spezialisierung, und macht man nebenher/beim arbeiten als arzt im krankenhaus.


Und das geht einfach so nebenher? Und wieviel verdient man dann schon?

----------


## Nilani

Manchmal frag ich mich schon, wie "solche Leute" auf die Idee kommen, mal eben mit 30/40 nochmal Medizin zu studieren, wenn sie keine blasse Ahnung haben, worauf sie sich einlassen   :Nixweiss:  
Man mu sich doch schonmal mit dem Thema beschftigt haben, oder seh ich das falsch!? Es gibt im brigen so einige Threads, die sich mit dem Thema Gehalt eines Assistenzartes beschftigen, liegt so um die 3200-3400 brutto, kann aber, je nach Gebiet (Ost-West-Geflle) und auch nach Fachrichtung schwanken.

Facharzt ist schon irgendwo Pflicht, nur ein Dipl. med. ohne jegliche Fachrichtung ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, ne Praxis erffnen kann man damit z.B. nicht, aber im Laufe der 6 jahre findet man schon raus, welches Gebiet einen interessiert und wo man FA gern machen mchte. Ob man den dann in 5-6 Jahren schafft (Allgemeinmediziner braucht halt nicht so lang, wie ein Chirurg), ist ebenfalls eine Frage des  Krankenhauses, wo man Assi macht. Kenne welche, die nach 8 Jahren noch nicht mal die Hlfte der ntigen Eingriffe durchgefhrt haben und vermutlich nach 15 Jahren immer noch Assistenzrzte sind, aber wie gesagt, die verdienen schon richtiges Geld und sind auch richtige rzte, nur eben noch ohne Spezialisierung.

Heutzutage mu man eh bis mind. 67 arbeiten, wenn man also mit ca. 40 fertig ist, kann man noch locker 27 Jahre als Arzt sein Dasein fristen   :Grinnnss!:  

Und bevor Gemecker aufkommt ... ich hab jetzt auch mit 31 angefangen zu studieren, allerdings wute ich schon mit Mitte 20, was da auf mich zukommen wrde und an meiner Wunsch-Fachrichtung hat sich bisher auch nichts gendert. Das Alter sagt nichts darber aus, ob man guter oder schlechter Arzt wird, nur bummeln und rumgammeln, kann man sich vermutlich nicht leisten, wenn man nicht direkt nach Studium in Rente gehen will

----------


## Hellequin

> , nur ein Dipl. med. ohne jegliche Fachrichtung ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes,


Medizin ist in Deutschland kein Diplomstudiengang. :hmmm...:

----------


## Gersig

War es aber mal in Teilen von Deutschland (@helle: moch mo die Gltzer auf  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## funny

> Das hab ich auch nicht gewusst. Ich bin ja schon fast 40 und mchte nochmal studieren. Ich hab auch gedacht, nach sechs Jahren wre ich dann fertiger Arzt. Was sind das denn fr 5-8 Jahre, die da noch dazu kommen?



Da hat sich ja mal einer informiert.    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Skalpella

> Manchmal frag ich mich schon, wie "solche Leute" auf die Idee kommen, mal eben mit 30/40 nochmal Medizin zu studieren, wenn sie keine blasse Ahnung haben, worauf sie sich einlassen   
> Man mu sich doch schonmal mit dem Thema beschftigt haben, oder seh ich das falsch!?


Sie erkundigen sich ja eben gerade  :Grinnnss!:   Hier im Forum   :was ist das...?:  Die Suchfunktion ist halt immer weitgehend unbekannt  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich find das mit 30 auch kein Problem... Hab selber auch eher knapp vor 30 angefangen, als knapp nach 20  :Blush:

----------


## Hellequin

> War es aber mal in Teilen von Deutschland (@helle: moch mo die Gltzer auf  )


Glotzen, du Arschkrampe.  :bhh:  

Und wir wollen doch nicht in der Vergangenheit leben oder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Eilika

ihr habt wohl alles nix zum ORBEIDN...  :bhh:

----------


## roger rekless

> Und das geht einfach so nebenher? Und wieviel verdient man dann schon?


jo klar, die "reifung" zum facharzt kriegst du ja zu nem groen teil durch das arbeiten. du musst halt bestimmte sachen und eingriffe gemacht haben... du kannst kein chirurg werden wenn du vorher nie operiert hast usw.

----------


## NiclaS

Also,  hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden? Nach den sechs  Jahren Medzinstudium ist man schon richtiger Arzt, aber kein Facharzt?  Das wrde nochmal fnf bis acht Jahre dauern? Dann wre ich ber 50, wenn ich endlich Facharzt wre. Aber was htte ich davon, wenn  das Gehalt  nur unwesentlich hher als das Gehalt eines Assistenzarzts wre?  Und der Assistenzarzt arbeitet  45 Wochenstunden plus Dienste plus Wochenden fr 3600 Euro brutto, steht in diesem post. Dann kme er ja auf  etwa 70 Wochenstunden und das wre dann ein Stundenlohn von 12 Euro brutto / 6-7Euro netto. Also dafr mchte ich kein Zweistudium machen. :Oh nee...: 

 Nun hab ich mir etwas anderes berlegt: Wenn ich nach  dem Studium schon richtiger Arzt bin,   muss ich doch auch woanders als im Krankenhaus arbeiten knnen.  Kassenarzt mchte ich  nicht werden, denn an den Kassenpatienten verdient man nichts, da zahlt man eher drauf, steht immer  in der Zeitung.  Aber wie ist es denn als  Privatarzt? Das msste doch gehen, wenn man nach dem Studium schon ein richtiger Arzt ist. Oder nicht?  :Nixweiss: 

 Ein Spezialgebiet wsste ich auch schon. 
  Hab neulich mal im  Fernsehen etwas ber Laserakupunktur  und  Laserblutbehandlung  gesehen und fand das sehr interessant:   
Bei der gewhnlichen Lasernadelakupunktur werden Akupunkturpunkte ber eine Glasfasernadel, die nicht in die Haut eingestochen wird, mit Laserlicht  bestrahlt.  Das soll dann die gleiche Wirkung wie  Akupunktur mit normalen Nadeln haben, aber man muss die Patienten nicht stechen.
 Und ganz besonders interessant finde  ich die Blutakupunktur: Da wird in eine Braunle  (heit das so? Bin  mir da nicht sicher.), die in einer Vene liegt,  eine Glasfaser geschoben und die wird mit dem Lasergert  verbunden. So wird das Blut direkt mit Laser bestrahlt und man soll damit die unterscheidlichsten Krankheiten behandeln knnen, sogar multiple Sklerose.

----------


## Hellequin

Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren.

----------


## NiclaS

> Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren.


Es gibt aber im Internet Homepages von mindestens drei approbierten Fachrzten, die das  praktizieren: Beispiel 1 Beispiel 2

----------


## San Pellegrino

Shiny happy people......

Ist doch gut, wen es die auch gibt, nicht ?  ::-dance:

----------


## San Pellegrino

> Es gibt aber im Internet Homepages von mindestens drei approbierten Fachrzten, die das praktizieren:


Du wolltest aber doch nicht FA werden, oder, sondern gleich nach dem Studium praktizieren, nicht ?

Eine ganz blde Frage: Hast du dann so eine groe Verwandtschaft, die Dir das alles bezahlt, oder wie mchtest Du an die potentiellen Zahlermnner drankommen ?  :Oh nee...:

----------


## NiclaS

> Du wolltest aber doch nicht FA werden, oder, sondern gleich nach dem Studium praktizieren, nicht ?
> 
>  Eine ganz blde Frage: Hast du dann so eine groe Verwandtschaft, die Dir das alles bezahlt, oder wie mchtest Du an die potentiellen Zahlermnner drankommen ?


Hab ne grere Erbschaft gemacht  :hmmm...: .
Auerdem darf man Laserakupunktur, soweit ich wei,auch als Heilpraktiker machen. Vielleicht msste ich  gar nicht Medizin studieren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## San Pellegrino

Feine Sache.

Heilpraktiker sind ja bekanntlich auch Mangelware, nicht ?  :schnarch...:

----------


## NiclaS

> Feine Sache.
> 
>  Heilpraktiker sind ja bekanntlich auch Mangelware, nicht ?


Bevor  ich  nach einem Studium fr einen Stundenlohn von 6 Euro arbeite.......

----------


## San Pellegrino

Genau. Leider ist das vielen "Berufenen" nicht bewut....

----------


## NiclaS

Wie knnte man denn da Abhilfe schaffen?

----------


## San Pellegrino

Abhilfe gegen kollektiven Wahn in Deutschland ? Drfte schon aus der Historie heraus diffizil sein...Die Wiedervereinigung gilt ja ebenso als Erfolgsgeschichte wie ein Medizinstudium !

----------


## trina1081

Gar nicht. Entweder man nimmt das hin, dass man als Arzt 
1) leider der A.... der Nation ist 
2) auch dann arbeiten muss, wenn andere Leute frei haben (nachts, Wochenende, Weihnachten , Silvester, Ostern...)
3) so gut wie keine Freizeit hat
4) schief von den Leuten angeguckt wird, weil man fr mehr Geld auch mal demonstrieren geht
5) das alles auch noch fr einen Hungerlohn macht

Oder man lsst es.

Es mag den ein oder anderen geben, der trotzdem Spass an der Medizin hat und das nicht nur aus Geld-Geilheit studiert hat.

Gruss trina

----------


## NiclaS

> Abhilfe gegen kollektiven Wahn in Deutschland ? Drfte schon aus der Historie heraus diffizil sein...Die Wiedervereinigung gilt ja ebenso als Erfolgsgeschichte wie ein Medizinstudium !


[
 Na dann  :Party:

----------


## Stagger Lee

> ganz ehrlich dachte ich das man nach den 6 jahren fertig ist.
> 
> jetzt hre ich das man noch zustzlich ne facharztausbildung machen MUSS die auch nochmal ca 5-8 jahre gehen kann.


<advocatus_diaboli>
Ah, das ist ja ganz anders als bei jedem anderen akademischen Job, oder? Normalerweise mu man ja nur einmal ein paar Jahre studieren, und kann seinen Job danach 40 Jahre lang praktizieren, ohne sich jemals fortbilden zu mssen, nicht wahr?
</advocatus_diaboli>

Ganz ehrlich, mit so einer Einstellung begbe man sich doch in praktisch jedem halbwegs anspruchsvollen Beruf auf die berholspur Richtung Arbeitslosigkeit.

Fr mich ist der Grund, als "Erwachsener" bzw. "Oldie" (>25 Jahre) nochmal so ein ausgesprochen langes und lernintensives Studium wie die Medizin zu erwgen, doch gerade da ich _ber_durchschnittlich lernfreudig bin. Und das in einem so starken Ausma, da ich bereit bin, fr das Privileg eines weiteren Studiums einen ganz realen Einkommensverlust hinzunehmen. Insofern sind mir die ganzen Posts a la "Was, ich mu nach Ende des Studiums noch weiterlernen und Facharzt werden?" oder "Wie, ich kriege als Assistenzarzt kein fnfstelliges Monatsgehalt?" hier im Oldies-Forum vllig unverstndlich.

Sorry fr die harten Worte, aber vielleicht hilft das ja dem einen oder anderen dabei, seine Motivation frs Studium nochmal zu berdenken.

----------


## San Pellegrino

Jetzt fragt man sich nur: Ist das unendlich bld oder unendlich weise ?

----------


## Stagger Lee

Da momentan der Trend dahin geht, selbst das _Erst_studium mit Strafgebhren zu belegen, scheint in unserer Gesellschaft wohl Konsens zu sein, da Lernfreude unendlich bld ist. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn viele Akademiker lieber auswandern. Naja, jedes Land bekommt halt nicht nur die Politiker, sondern auch die Akademiker, die es verdient.

----------


## Skalpella

> Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren.


  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## San Pellegrino

Gut gebrllt, Lwe !  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Nach dem Motto "GEIZ IST GEIL" will man hier eben alles: Studenten, die brennen wie Luster, um im weltweiten Wettbewerb die Besten Kpfe zum Schnppchenpreis zu mimen.
Weil von drauen werden die Besten Kpfe wohl kaum kommen angesichts der Tatsache, da man nicht nur im Osten eher Deutsch spricht und fr die Besten Inder (Chinesen.....) eigentlich auch nicht mehr brig hat als einen feuchten Hndedruck und leere Versprechungen.

----------


## NiclaS

> Zitat von Helleqin
> 
>  _Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren._


Aber warum machen dann rzte diese Laserblutbehandlung, wenn es Voodoo ist :Hh?: 

  Drfen die das berhaupt machen, wenn es Voodoo ist? Und woher sollte ich als unbedarfter Patient wissen, dass es Voodoo ist  :Oh nee...:  ?

   Immerhin gibt es bei Pubmed einige hundert Publikationen darber  :Nixweiss:

----------


## San Pellegrino

Die Definitionsmacht in der Medizin haben schluendlich Gerichte und der Gesetzgeber, es ist aber trotzdem immer wieder amsant, zu beobachten, wie informelle Definitionsmonopole konstituiert werden sollen.

"Voodoo" ist aber auch mindestens ein Groteil der (palliativen) onkologischen Chemotherapien, wenn man die Metaanalysen betrachtet, die vorliegen. Nicht zuletzt die des Tumorzentrums der LMU Mnchen.
Bei Chemos ist aber seitens der Pharmaindustrie viel Kohle dahinter.
Bei der Strahlentherapie seitens Siemens (Gertehersteller).

"Voodoo" ist seit nicht allzu langer Zeit die hormonelle Substitutionstherapie bei menopausalen Frauen ebenso wie ein Gutteil der nicht spezialisierten Schmerztherapie im Niedergelassenen Bereich.

Wenn man Kritikern mit guten Argumenten glauben will, ist selbst der Groteil der Psychopharmakatherapie bei Depressionen "Voodoo".

Also.

Es geht ums Geld - um Einkommen und Gewinne. Und da den Moralischen herauszuhngen, entbehrt  in der Pharmanuttenbranche der "Schulmedizin" nicht gerade einer gewissen Ironie.

Der Krper und seine (Leidens)manifestationen sind Matrix fr moralisch behbschten Kapitalismus wie aus dem Lehrbuch.

Ohne Geld keine Medizin, ohne Leib kein Geld. Also.

----------


## Tombow

> Aber warum machen dann rzte diese Laserblutbehandlung, wenn es Voodoo ist


Weil rzte auch nur Menschen sind und nicht gegen matschig-in-der-Birne-sein gefeit sind (prominentestes Beispiel hierzu wre R.G.H.)




> Drfen die das berhaupt machen, wenn es Voodoo ist? Und woher sollte ich als unbedarfter Patient wissen, dass es Voodoo ist  ?


Wenn man es selbst wnscht und bezahlt. Und es gibt durchaus rzte, die auch mit sowas arbeiten. Hab' mal Praktikum bei einem FA fr Innere Medizin gemacht, der seinen Patienten munter irgendwelches homopathisches Gebru   aufgeschrieben hat   :Oh nee...:   . Da knnte man sich hchstens darber streiten, welche Quacksalberei absurder als die andere ist.

Zum Patientenwissen - heutzutage wollen es ja garnicht sowenige Patienten besser wissen und meinen, dem Arzt was einreden und/oder vorschreiben zu mssen. Schade nur, da zu oft das Wissen aus Klopapierblttern wie Bild, Express und hnliches stammt (oder aus Quellen, die aus medizinischer Sicht genauso wenig vertrauenswrdig sind). Und das in einem Land, wo es extra eine Bundeszentrale fr gesundheitliche Aufklrung gibt.




> Immerhin gibt es bei Pubmed einige hundert Publikationen darber


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Es reicht, alles kurz zu berfliegen, um zu sehen, da das meiste entweder kritisch ist ("should not be included in systematic reviews"), nixsagend ("may be worth further investigation") oder in Fachblttern publiziert wurde, die sich mit TCM und sonstigen Obskuritten beschftigen.

----------


## San Pellegrino

Gilt aber nicht auch in der Medizin das Prinzip: Wer verdient, hat recht ?

Denn nimmt ihm der Geldgeber seine Heilsversprechungen ab ?

----------


## Tombow

> Gilt aber nicht auch in der Medizin das Prinzip: Wer verdient, hat recht ?


Wenn nicht das klitzekleine Teilchen namens Gewissen da wre, schon. Aber das wird zu sehr offtopic.

----------


## NiclaS

Man gibt  doch gar   kein  Heilingsversprechen:




> Multiple Sklerose alternativ mit Methoden der biologischen Medizin zu behandeln ist einer unserer Therapieschwerpunkte. Die auf dieser Homepage dargestellten Methoden der biologischgen Medizin sind von der Schulmedizin nicht anerkannt und stammen (wie alle alternativen medizinischen Verfahren) aus der Erfahrungsheilkunde. Wir geben keine Heilversprechen.

----------


## San Pellegrino

> Wenn nicht das klitzekleine Teilchen namens Gewissen da wre, schon.


Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, da es noch Menschen gibt, die nach dem KPP, dem Grunstudium und der Arbeitsrealitt in Deutschland ans rztliche Gewissen glauben.

Man knnte ja auch sagen: Die einen wandern aus, die anderen habe kein Gewissen. Aber das wre ja Kabarett.

----------


## NiclaS

> Wenn man es selbst wnscht und bezahlt. Und es gibt durchaus rzte, die auch mit sowas arbeiten. Hab' mal Praktikum bei einem FA fr Innere Medizin gemacht, der seinen Patienten munter irgendwelches homopathisches Gebru aufgeschrieben hat . Da knnte man sich hchstens darber streiten, welche Quacksalberei absurder als die andere ist.


Da homopathisches Gebru - zumindest in den hheren Potenzen-  keine Wirkstoffe enthlt, sind auch keine unerwnschten Wirkungen  zu erwarten.

       Bei direkter Behandlung des Bluts mit low-level-Laser  knnten aber  Vernderungen an zellulren und/oder nicht zellulren Bestandteilen bewirkt werden................. 
        Hier ist zum Beispiel ein Abstract ber in vitro-Experimente zur  low-level-laser-Bestrahlung von Blut:




> Biofizika. 2006 May-Jun;51(3):509-18.
>        [Effect of low-intensity laser radiation (632.8 nm) on immune cells isolated from mice]
>        [Article in Russian] 
>        Novoselova EG, Cherenkov DA, Glushkova OV, Novoselova TV, Chudnovskii VM, Iusupov VI, Fesenko EE. 
>        The effect of in vitro exposure to low-power laser light with a power density of 0.2 mW/cm2 and a wavelength of 632.8 nm induced by helium-neon laser on the functional activity of macrophages and splenic lymphocytes was studied. If the exposure period did not exceed 60 sec, the stimulation in interleukin-2 (IL-2) and nitric oxide (NO) production, as well as an increase in the activity of natural killer cells were observed. The increase of irradiation dose by prolongation of the exposure duration up to 180 s induced a significant decrease in NO production and natural killer cell activity, but IL-2 production was not different from the control level. A remarkable decrease in interferon-gamma (IFN-gamma) production was observed following laser light exposure of cells for 60 or 180 s, whereas under lower doses (exposure for 5 or 30 sec) IFN-gamma production increased. Irradiation of isolated macrophages induced a significant stimulation of cellular tumor necrosis factor-alpha (TNF- alpha) production at all dboes used, and, what is more important, an enhancement in both TNF-a phaand interleukin-6 (IL-6) production was revealed as early as after a 5-s exposure. In this case, more prolonged exposure periods, 60 and 180 s, either did not induce changes in IL-6 production (in macrophages) or decreased IL-6 production (in lymphocytes). Thus, upon in vitro exposure of cells to extremely low-power laser light, a basic tendency was observed: short-term irradiation predominantly induced stimulation in secretory activity of cells, whereas prolongation of exposure mainly induced immunosuppression. The only exception to the rule was a change in interleukin-3 (IL-3) production, which decreased after short-time exposure, but, on the opposite, increased when the cells were exposed for 180 s. In addition, a high sensitivity to extremely low-power laser light was supported by expression of the inducible heat shock protein, Hsp70, the effect being observed at all doses used, including the exposure for 5 s. At the same time, expression of another heat shock protein, Hsp90, was somewhat reduced after irradiation of cells with laser light.
>        PMID: 16808352 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## roger rekless

ah sehr seris. russische quelle  :Smilie: 

ich find wer so nen shice macht, sollte seinen studienplatz jemandem geben, der wirklich was lernen will, was er spter auch anwendet: schulmedizin.
sojemand soll lieber seinen wochenend-kurs in kinesiologie machen, sich das "diplom" an die wand hngen und ohne studium patienten verarschen.

klar gibts rzte die so nen mll machen. entweder sind die aber selber leicht verstrahlt, oder sie machen es um naiven patienten ein paar euros abzuknpfen (weil sowas auch oft nicht von den kassen getragen wird, zahlen die das dann gern aus eigener tasche).

----------


## San Pellegrino

> klar gibts rzte die so nen mll machen. entweder sind die aber selber leicht verstrahlt, oder sie machen es um naiven patienten ein paar euros abzuknpfen


Meinst Du etwa den Typus des Chefarztes an sich ?

----------


## NiclaS

> klar gibts rzte die so nen mll machen. entweder sind die aber selber leicht verstrahlt, oder sie machen es um naiven patienten ein paar euros abzuknpfen


Und das strt dich  als Arzt  berhaupt nicht?

----------


## San Pellegrino

> ah sehr seris. russische quelle


Was ist daran seriser oder unseriser als an einer finnischen, litauischen oder gar deutschen Quelle ?
Wissenschaftsrassismus ?

----------


## NiclaS

@Pellegrino: Die Seriositt der Quelle wird wohl eher deshalb angezweifelt, weil sie von mir, also von einem Nicht-Mediziner gepostet worden ist.  :hmmm...:

----------


## San Pellegrino

Nein, das glaube ich nicht.

Ich knnte hier aber auch scheinbar serise deutsche Professorenquellen nennen, deren Habilitation bereits auf, nennen wir es, "kleinen Tricksereien" beruht hat und von deren Diss oder weiteren Erstautorschaften man mehr als Abstand nehmen sollte.
Ganz zu schweigen von frei erfundenen Patientenzahlen bei Karrieristen-Dissen.

----------


## Tombow

> ah sehr seris. russische quelle


Wer sowas pauschal sagt, dem wre auch angeraten, sein Studienplatz abzugeben. An jemanden, der seine grauen Zellen benutzt.





> Bei direkter Behandlung des Bluts mit low-level-Laser knnten aber Vernderungen an zellulren und/oder nicht zellulren Bestandteilen bewirkt werden.................
> Hier ist zum Beispiel ein Abstract ber in vitro-Experimente zur low-level-laser-Bestrahlung von Blut:


_Irgendeine_ Wirkung ist nicht gleich mit Heilwirkung oder positiver Wirkung zu setzen. Paper handelt lediglich von In-vitro-Experimenten. Aus dem Abstract ist auch keine klinische Implikation zu sehen. Als Experimentalforschung sicherlich wertvolle Erkenntnisse, aus klinischer Sicht (noch? immer so gewesen?) jedoch belanglos.





> Da homopathisches Gebru - zumindest in den hheren Potenzen- keine Wirkstoffe enthlt, sind auch keine unerwnschten Wirkungen zu erwarten.


Ebenso keine Heilwirkung. Insofern nur dann berechtigt, wenn man bewut ein Placeboeffekt herbeifhren will. Oder bei Psychokokkeninfektion. Da es auch in bestimmten Situationen eine gute Wahl ist, will ich nicht bestreiten, aber Mainstream ist es deswegen nicht. Ist nunmal so, da die meisten Krankheiten eben eine Behandlung brauchen und nicht irgendwelche Quacksalberei in Form von Ar$kseglobuli, potenziertes Urin, Hausstaubmilbencocktails oder wasweiich.





> Ich knnte hier aber auch scheinbar serise deutsche Professorenquellen nennen, deren Habilitation bereits auf, nennen wir es, "kleinen Tricksereien" beruht hat und von deren Diss oder weiteren Erstautorschaften man mehr als Abstand nehmen sollte.


Herrmann-Brach und Co. lassen gren. Aber so eine kritische Betrachtung gehrt meiner Meinung nach zum gesunden Menschenverstand.

----------


## NiclaS

_Hab brigens gerade noch ein Video dazu gefunden. Kam in der Tagesschau, nicht bei Radio Eriwan,  dann muss es doch seris sein.

http://www.tagesschau.de/sendungen/0...692580,00.html

_

----------


## trina1081

Klar, da die Tagesschau-Mitarbeiter ja auch samt und sonders Mediziner sind und beurteilen knnnen, was sie da senden. 
Die wissen auch nur das, was ihnen die "rzte", die diese Praktiken betreiben, erzhlt haben.

Aber mal ne grundstzliche Frage: Will man wirklich Medizin studieren, um dann mit SOWAS sein Geld zu verdienen??? 
Und warum muss es ne Laserakupunktur sein, wenn die herkmmliche doch auch ausreicht? UNd wenn sie nicht reicht, was sollte der Laser dann bringen???

----------


## roger rekless

> Wer sowas pauschal sagt, dem wre auch angeraten, sein Studienplatz abzugeben. An jemanden, der seine grauen Zellen benutzt.


ohja, gute schlussfolgerung watson! jemand der die serisitt einer quelle anzweifelt sollte mit studieren aufhren. zusammenhang = 0.

die quelle hat weder hand noch fuss, dass sie aus russland kommt setzt dem nur die krone auf. und mit verlaub: es ist gerechtfertig bei sowas zweimal hinzuschauen, wenn das land aus dem die untersuchungen stammen, eines ist wo man sich nen dr. titel fr nen fuffie kaufen kann, und wo auch so nicht vieles mit rechten dingen zugeht. das hat nix mit rassismus zu tun, sondern mit allgemeinbildung.

----------


## NiclaS

> Und warum muss es ne Laserakupunktur sein, wenn die herkmmliche doch auch ausreicht? UNd wenn sie nicht reicht, was sollte der Laser dann  bringen???


 Die Laserblutbehandlung soll zum Beispiel das bringen:  




> _ Optimierung der diabetischen Stoffwechsellage 
>   statinvergleichbare Beeinflussung der Hypercholesterinmie 
>   deutliche Absenkung pathologisch erhhter Leberwerte 
>   Reduktion der Schubfrequenz bei chronisch-entzndlichen 
>   Darmerkrankungen 
>   Besserung des Allgemeinzustandes und der Mobilitt bei 
>   MS-Erkrankungen 
>   positive Beeinflussung therapieresistenter Schmerzsyndrome 
>   positive Beeinflussung des Tinnitus 
> ...

----------


## eatpigsbarf

die gleichen Sachen sollen homopathische Methoden auch verbessern und sie tuns groteils trotzdem nicht.
Nur weil das auf einer Homepage aufgefhrt ist von jemandem,, der damit ein Zubrot verdienen will, heit nicht, da da auch nur ein Funken Wahres dran ist.
Aber wie gesagt, auch um sowas (wir lasen jetzt mal die Diskussion von sinnvoller Therapie vs, unsinniger Therapie auen vor), vor einer Niederlassung als Arzt MUSST du trotzdem Medizin studieren. Wenn Du an einer "Karriere" als Heilpraktiker interessiert bist, bist du hier im falschen Forum.

----------


## Tombow

> ohja, gute schlussfolgerung watson! jemand der die serisitt einer quelle anzweifelt sollte mit studieren aufhren. zusammenhang = 0.


Komisch, wie du auf diese Schlufolgerung kommst, ist mir echt schleierhaft. Sinneserweiternde Drogen?





> die quelle hat weder hand noch fuss, dass sie aus russland kommt setzt dem nur die krone auf.


Nur weil du es sagst? Wenn man dich hrt, wird in Ruland absolut keine "serise" Wissenschaft gemacht. Da frage ich mich, aus welchem Land wohl solche Sachen wie der Ilizarov-Fixateur stammt und welches Land in einer der grten epidemiologischen Studien unserer Zeit die Viabilitt der Polio-Schluckimpfung besttigt hat. Ganz davon abgesehen, da man in Ruland mindestens 10 Jahre vor den "richtigen" Forschern und Klinikern im Westen mit Vakuumverbnden experimentiert hat.





> und mit verlaub: es ist gerechtfertig bei sowas zweimal hinzuschauen,


Was du eben NICHT gemacht hast. Sonst wrdest du herausfinden, da die Zeitschrift, die das Paper publiziert hat, einen durchaus guten Ruf und hohe Anforderungen an die Authoren stellt. Und somit besser ist als so manche "westliche" Postille, wo die Reviewer entweder keine Ahnung haben oder auf Seilschaftenbasis Paper einfach durchgehen lassen.





> wenn das land aus dem die untersuchungen stammen, eines ist wo man sich nen dr. titel fr nen fuffie kaufen kann, und wo auch so nicht vieles mit rechten dingen zugeht.


Jaja...und in Deutschland geht sowas nicht. Herrmann-Brach und Co. lassen gren. Und in den USA erst recht, wo sich Diploma mills nur so tummeln, wo man auch fr weniger als nen fuffie kaufen kann.




> das hat nix mit rassismus zu tun, sondern mit allgemeinbildung.


Pisa lt gren. Bisher habe ich nicht gedacht, jemand, der Medizin studiert, knnte mit solchen Scheuklappen, angeborener Intoleranz und Wissenslcken durch die Gegend laufen. Eigentlich habe ich diese Strungen als mit dem Leben nicht vereinbar angesehen. Danke fr die neue Erkenntnis.

----------


## Feuerblick

> Also, hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden? Nach den sechs Jahren Medzinstudium ist man schon richtiger Arzt, aber kein Facharzt? Das wrde nochmal fnf bis acht Jahre dauern? Dann wre ich ber 50, wenn ich endlich Facharzt wre. Aber was htte ich davon, wenn das Gehalt nur unwesentlich hher als das Gehalt eines Assistenzarzts wre? Und der Assistenzarzt arbeitet 45 Wochenstunden plus Dienste plus Wochenden fr 3600 Euro brutto, steht in diesem post. Dann kme er ja auf etwa 70 Wochenstunden und das wre dann ein Stundenlohn von 12 Euro brutto / 6-7Euro netto. Also dafr mchte ich kein Zweistudium machen.


Gut erkannt...




> Nun hab ich mir etwas anderes berlegt: Wenn ich nach dem Studium schon richtiger Arzt bin, muss ich doch auch woanders als im Krankenhaus arbeiten knnen. Kassenarzt mchte ich nicht werden, denn an den Kassenpatienten verdient man nichts, da zahlt man eher drauf, steht immer in der Zeitung. Aber wie ist es denn als Privatarzt? Das msste doch gehen, wenn man nach dem Studium schon ein richtiger Arzt ist. Oder nicht?


Tja, auer Voodoo wird dir da auch nichts bleiben, denn eine Praxis zu erffnen, egal ob Kasse oder Privat, darfst du nur, wenn bei dir ein Facharzt arbeitet. Denn du bist ja dann noch kein Facharzt und wenn du nur in der Praxis bleibst, wirst du auch keiner werden. Und die Gehlter sind in einer Praxis fr den Assistenzarzt (nichts anderes bist du ohne Facharztausbildung dort) auch nicht gerade besser...

----------


## roger rekless

> Pisa lt gren. Bisher habe ich nicht gedacht, jemand, der Medizin studiert, knnte mit solchen Scheuklappen, angeborener Intoleranz und Wissenslcken durch die Gegend laufen. Eigentlich habe ich diese Strungen als mit dem Leben nicht vereinbar angesehen. Danke fr die neue Erkenntnis.


gratulation, polemik in reinform!
herrlich auch, dass du durch 2 kommentare sofort auf intolerenaz schliesst. canis canem.

naja, wers mag legt sich halt ein paar heisste steine auf den bauch, wer nicht geht zum arzt. jeder nach seinem gusto. und jetzt komm mal wieder runter, hab ich nen wunden punkt bei dir getroffen? lol.

p.s.: wo kann man in D nen akademisch-wissenschaftlichen doktortitel kaufen?

----------


## Gersig

@all: Bitte etwas moderater im Ton! Danke!

----------


## Rico

> Tja, auer Voodoo wird dir da auch nichts bleiben, denn eine Praxis zu erffnen, egal ob Kasse oder Privat, darfst du nur, wenn bei dir ein Facharzt arbeitet.


Echt? ich dachte immer, ne Privatpraxis drf jeder Arzt aufmachen, egal ob facharzt oder nicht. Klar, die Kassen verlangen meinst den Facharzt, aber was ich privat als Freiberufler mit meiner Approbation mache ist doch nicht geregelt, oder?

Der limitierende Faktor ist halt: 
Welcher Privatpatient wrde schon zu einem Berufsanfnger in die Praxis gehen?

----------


## NiclaS

> Echt? ich dachte immer, ne Privatpraxis drf jeder Arzt aufmachen, egal ob facharzt oder nicht. Klar, die Kassen verlangen meinst den Facharzt, aber was ich privat als Freiberufler mit meiner Approbation mache ist doch nicht geregelt, oder?


Eben.Und man darf doch auch sofort nach der Approbation Rezepte ausstellen.


Drfte ich eigentlich als Arzt meinen Dr. rer. nat. aufs Praxisschild schreiben?

----------


## Rico

> Eben.Und man darf doch auch sofort nach der Approbation Rezepte ausstellen.


Aber halt auch nur Privatrezepte.


> Drfte ich eigentlich als Arzt meinen Dr. rer. nat. aufs Praxisschild schreiben?


Klar, is ja Teil deines Namens...

----------


## NiclaS

> Klar, is ja Teil deines Namens...


Wrde doch gut passen. Praxis mit Schwerpunkt Laserakupunktur beim Arzt und Physiker. Wrde doch gut passen.

----------


## NiclaS

> Aber halt auch nur Privatrezepte.


Macht nix. Ich will ja nur Privatpatienten haben, weil man an Kassenpatienten sowieso  nichts verdient.

----------


## Rico

Werd doch einfach Heilpraktiker, wenn Du eh blo sowas machen willst. Da hast Du auch nur Privatpatienten.
Der groe Vorteil wre, da Du Dir keine Gedanken ber die Wirksamkeit Deiner "Therapien" machen mut...

----------


## NiclaS

> Werd doch einfach Heilpraktiker, wenn Du eh blo sowas machen willst. Da hast Du auch nur Privatpatienten.


Wre eine berlegung wert. 

Ich msste mal rausfinden, ob man diese Laserblutbehandlung auch als Heilpraktiker machen darf. Dass die garantiert wirkungslos ist, denke ich nicht........

----------


## Rico

Ja, Du darfst so ziemlich alles machen als Heilpraktiker auer Zhne ziehen, impfen und Medis verschreiben.

----------


## NiclaS

> Ja, Du darfst so ziemlich alles machen als Heilpraktiker auer Zhne ziehen, impfen und Medis verschreiben.


Da gabs aber neulich mal eine Bundestagspetition, weil die mit Lokalansthetika weniger machen drfen als frher. Ging um Spritzen.

----------


## NiclaS

> Wenn nicht das klitzekleine Teilchen namens Gewissen da wre, schon.
> 
>    Aber das wird zu sehr offtopic.


Warum wre der Aspekt 'Gewissen' hier offtopic ?    :Nixweiss:

----------


## NiclaS

> Werd doch einfach Heilpraktiker, wenn Du eh blo sowas machen willst. Da hast Du auch nur Privatpatienten.
>   Der groe Vorteil wre, da Du Dir keine Gedanken ber die Wirksamkeit Deiner "Therapien" machen mut...


Das ginge aber auch als Arzt. Ich msste meine Patienten nur darauf  hinweisen:




> Ich mache Sie hiermit darauf aufmerksam, dass den von mir erbrachten Leistungen Akupunktur und Traditionelle Chinesische Medizin, Bachblten-Therapie und Homopathie, Biologische Heuschnupfenbehandlung, Biologische Krebs-Therapie, Neurodermitis Spezialbehandlung sowie Raucherentwhnung keine von einer rztekammer verliehene Qualifikation zugrunde liegt. Fr diese Leistungen gibt es noch keine von einer rztekammer verliehene Qualifikation.

----------


## trina1081

Aber dann msstest du 6 Jahre studieren, als Heilpraktiker nicht.
Und da du ja so scharf darauf bist, ne Menge Kohle zu verdienen, empfehle ich dir den Heilpraktikerkurs. Geht schneller, ist billiger und du darfst nur Privatpatienten behandeln.

btw: Mir wrs peinlich, s`n Schild in meine Praxis zu hngen, denn damit bezeuge ich direkt, dass das, was ich mache, Scharlatanerie ist. Aber wems gefllt...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## NiclaS

> btw: Mir wrs peinlich, s`n Schild in meine Praxis zu hngen, denn damit bezeuge ich direkt, dass das, was ich mache, Scharlatanerie ist. Aber wems gefllt...


 Mir wrs auch peinlich, das   auf dem Praxisschild zu bezeugen. Und deshalb mchte iich ja Medizin studieren und Arzt werden, denn dann stnde es nicht auf meinem Praxisschild,  sondern nur im 'Kleingedruckten' auf meiner Homepage.

----------


## catgut

> Aber warum machen dann rzte diese Laserblutbehandlung, wenn es Voodoo ist
> 
>   Drfen die das berhaupt machen, wenn es Voodoo ist? Und woher sollte ich als unbedarfter Patient wissen, dass es Voodoo ist  ?
> 
>    Immerhin gibt es bei Pubmed einige hundert Publikationen darber


Sag mal, das ist jetzt nichts Persnliches, aber: warst Du schon immer so naiv oder kommt das erst jenseits der 40?
Fang doch endlich mal an, selbst zu denken und warte nicht drauf, dass andere Menschen Dir was vorkotzen!
Sorry, aber ich hab schon ein paar Postings von Dir gesehen und mich JEDESMAL gewundert, wie man nur so naiv durch das Leben gehen kann. 
Natrlich, jeder fngt mal an, aber in Deinem Alter kann ich wohl erwarten, dass Du bereits mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hast und nicht bei 0 anfngst wie ein 15-jhriger. Und dann zu sagen "Vielleicht muss ich ja kein Medizin studieren".... GRRRRRRRRRRR
Da strubt sich mir alles. 
Sorry. Vielleicht tue ich ja manchem Unrecht. Thats life.
 :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## catgut

Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich mich unbeliebt gemacht...

----------


## NiclaS

> Sag mal, das ist jetzt nichts Persnliches, aber: warst Du schon immer so naiv oder kommt das erst jenseits der 40?
>  Fang doch endlich mal an, selbst zu denken und warte nicht drauf, dass andere Menschen Dir was vorkotzen!
>  Sorry, aber ich hab schon ein paar Postings von Dir gesehen und mich JEDESMAL gewundert, wie man nur so naiv durch das Leben gehen kann. 
>  Natrlich, jeder fngt mal an, aber in Deinem Alter kann ich wohl erwarten, dass Du bereits mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hast und nicht bei 0 anfngst wie ein 15-jhriger. Und dann zu sagen "Vielleicht muss ich ja kein Medizin studieren".... GRRRRRRRRRRR
>  Da strubt sich mir alles. 
>  Sorry. Vielleicht tue ich ja manchem Unrecht. Thats life.


 :Micro:   :Party:

----------


## NiclaS

> Ich glaub, jetzt hab ich mich unbeliebt gemacht...


  :Woow:

----------


## HorstHtzel

> Wrde doch gut passen. Praxis mit Schwerpunkt Laserakupunktur beim Arzt und Physiker.





> Macht nix. Ich will ja nur Privatpatienten haben, weil man an Kassenpatienten sowieso nichts verdient.





> Ich msste mal rausfinden, ob man diese Laserblutbehandlung auch als Heilpraktiker machen darf.





> Mir wrs auch peinlich, das auf dem Praxisschild zu bezeugen. Und deshalb mchte iich ja Medizin studieren und Arzt werden, denn dann stnde es nicht auf meinem Praxisschild, sondern nur im 'Kleingedruckten' auf meiner Homepage.



Ich fasse zusammen:

Du bist promovierter Physiker (oder hab' ich mich da irgendwo vertan??) und
mchtest Medizin studieren (Heilpraktiker macht sich nicht so gut auf dem Praxisschild), um danach in einer gut ausgestatteten Privatpraxis als Nicht-Facharzt, mit Laserakupunktur / Laserblutbehandlung und Co. Millionen zu scheffeln. Natrlich heilt die Laserakupunktur nicht wirklich (steht ja im Kleingedruckten deiner Homepage), aber deine Patienten werden denken sie heilt Krebs, AIDS und Akne. Toller Plan.

Hoffe, dass kam jetzt nicht zu bse rber, aber
jetzt mal so unter uns: Das ist doch alles nicht dein Ernst, oder ??

Gru,
HH

----------


## NiclaS

> Hoffe, dass kam jetzt nicht zu bse rber, aber
>  jetzt mal so unter uns: Das ist doch alles nicht dein Ernst, oder ??
> 
>  Gru,
>  HH


 :dumdiddeldum...: ............

----------


## Sawyer

Bin ich der einzige der die Ernsthaftigkeit dieses Typen schon im ersten Posting angezweifelt hat?

Troll!

----------


## NiclaS

> Troll!


 Nein.  Ich nehme das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads sehr Ernst.

----------


## HorstHtzel

> Aber nach dem letzten Amoklauf ineiner Schule hab ich solche Angszustnde bekommen, dass ich jetzt krankgeschreieben bin.


http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...294#post439294

Troll dich. Wenn dir dabei schon deine 4 Buchstaben auf Grundeis gehen, bist du in der Medizin falsch. Auch mit Laserblutbehandlung.

HH

----------


## NiclaS

> Troll dich.  
>   HH


  Ich halte diesen  Thread  zwar nicht fr sinnlos, aber wenn Du meinst -  dann werd ich mich jetzt trollen.

----------


## NiclaS

Aber eine Frage htte ich doch noch, bevor ich endgltig verschwinde:

@catgut: Was bedeutet eigentlich Deine Signatur? Ich kann mir das nmlich  gar nicht  vorstellen. :Hh?:

----------


## roger rekless

wirst du noch in anatomie lernen   ::-stud:

----------


## NiclaS

Sowas hab ich nicht ntig  :hmmm...:

----------


## catgut

> @catgut: Was bedeutet eigentlich Deine Signatur? Ich kann mir das nmlich  gar nicht  vorstellen.


Des war eigentlich ein Joke unter besoffenen Medizinern in einer Metal-Kneipe, da wollten wir uns halt eloquent sagen, was fr A***lcher wir sind. Kohlrausche Falten findest Du im Enddarm, genauer in der Ampulla recti, also am...

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Mal wieder zu lang in der Maelze gewesen?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NiclaS

Laserakupunktur auf der  Medica 2006

----------


## catgut

> Mal wieder zu lang in der Maelze gewesen?


Eigentlich Banane ...  :Grinnnss!:  
Mlze ist morgen dran (hehe)  ::-dance:

----------


## Hellequin

> Laserakupunktur auf der  Medica 2006


Und?  :Hh?:

----------


## NiclaS

> 13.12.2006, 11:57:
>           Bei der gewhnlichen Lasernadelakupunktur werden Akupunkturpunkte ber eine Glasfasernadel, die nicht in die Haut eingestochen wird, mit Laserlicht bestrahlt. Das soll dann die gleiche Wirkung wie Akupunktur mit normalen Nadeln haben, aber man muss die Patienten nicht stechen.
>           Und ganz besonders interessant finde ich die Blutakupunktur: Da wird in eine Braunle (heit das so? Bin mir da nicht sicher.), die in einer Vene liegt, eine Glasfaser geschoben und die wird mit dem Lasergert verbunden. So wird das Blut direkt mit Laser bestrahlt und man soll damit die unterscheidlichsten Krankheiten behandeln knnen, sogar multiple Sklerose.





> 13.12.2006, 12:23:
> *         Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren*.


 


> Zitat von  NiclaS
> 
>  Laserakupunktur auf der Medica 2006
> 
> 
>  Und?


           Auszge aus:  http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...d=2&lr=lang_de




> Ihr Einstieg in den neuen Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt Laserakupunktur
>           -und als Zusatzthema Biologische Lasertherapie 
> 
>          Eine Tagung der Deutsche Akademie fr Akupunktur und Aurikulomedizin e.V. in Kooperation mit der EGLA
> 
>           Programm: Samstag, den 18.11.2006, 10.00  15.00 Uhr, MEDICA Dsseldorf 
> 
>           - Fortschritte in der Medizin durch Laserakupunktur
>           -Moderne Lasernadelakupunktur und intravense Laserblutbestrahlung
> ...


        Zitat aus http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...d=2&lr=lang_de



> *       Erwerben Sie den* *neu eingefhrten Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt "Laserakupunktur* *fr Ihr Praxisschild*. *Die Stunden des zertifizierten Kongresses* *werden Ihnen auf Ihre Akupunktur- und die Zusatzausbildung Laserakupunktur mit  Laserdiplom angerechnet*.
>           Sie knnen so IhrenPatienten* neue Behandlungsmethoden und Heilungschancen* bieten und erschlieen sich in der immer schwieriger werdenden Zukunftunseres Berufsstandes* neue Bereiche im Selbstzahlerbereich,* was fr die Existenz unserer Praxen immer bedeutsamer wird.

----------


## Ulle

> Laserdiplom


*hihi*

Da musste ich herzhaft lachen.

----------


## roger rekless

wenn du dir nen platz auf der medica kaufst, kannste auch nen stand mit melonenchirurgie machen...

----------


## NiclaS

> wenn du dir nen platz auf der medica kaufst, kannste auch nen stand mit melonenchirurgie machen...


 Die Kurse zur Laserakupunktur und  der intravasalen Laserblutbehandlung  sind   aber anscheinend  von der Bundesrztekammer  anerkannte Fortbildungsveranstaltungen. 




> Ihre Fortbildungsstunden zhlen mehrfach, denn Ihnen werden anteilige Kreditstunden fr den Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt Laserakupunktur bei Absolvierung unserer Akupunkturkurse angerechnet.
>        Fr jeden Akupunktur-Kurs, in dem es inhaltlich um Laserakupunktur geht  siehe die entsprechenden Kursprogramme  werden Ihnen neben den Unterrichtseinheiten fr das Akupunktur-Diplom anteilig Kreditstunden fr die Laserakupunkturausbildung gutgeschrieben. Wir richten uns mit einer Gesamtweiterbildungszeit von 200 Unterrichtseinheiten nach den Grundstzen der Bundesrztekammer.
>        Weitere Informationen zu Prfung und Kreditstunden.
>        Hier gelangen Sie zur Online-Kursanmeldung der DAAAM.


       Quelle:
http://www.laser-akupunktur.info/kurse.html

----------


## roger rekless

naja wie schon von mehreren vorrednern mehr oder weniger gesagt: wenn das dein schwerpunkt sein soll, also alternativmedizin, dann brauchst du dir das medizinstudium nicht antun, oder? wenn du das gelernte da eh mehr oder weniger in den wind schiessen willst... werd heilpraktiker oder so, ernsthaft!

----------


## NiclaS

> naja wie schon von mehreren vorrednern mehr oder weniger gesagt: wenn das dein schwerpunkt sein soll, also alternativmedizin, dann brauchst du dir das medizinstudium nicht antun, oder? wenn du das gelernte da eh mehr oder weniger in den wind schiessen willst... werd heilpraktiker oder so, ernsthaft!


Aber wenn diese Fortbildungskurse   anscheinend von der Bundesrztekammer anerkannt werden, kann es doch kein Voodoo (oder Melonenchirurgie) sein.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## HorstHtzel

Begriffe wie "Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt", "Zusatzbezeichnung", "Facharzt fr" sind nicht synonym zu gebrauchen.

Zwischen diesen Begriffen liegen Welten in Bezug auf die erforderlichen Lehrgnge, Seminare etc. 

Es gibt keinen "Facharzt fr Akupunktur" und auch keinen Facharzt fr chinesische Medziin. (Gab's den Hinweis in diesem Thread nicht schon mal ??)

Bevor man sich in Deutschland als Arzt was auf's Praxisschild pinnen darf geht schon einiges Wasser den Bach runter. Und selbst dann klingt vieles toll, was gar nicht sooo doll ist (praktischer Arzt vs. Facharzt fr Allgemeinmedizin, zum Beispiel, welcher Laie kennt da schon den Unterschied ?)

Egal. Ich schliesse mich einem meiner Vorredner an und um auch auf's Topic zurckzukommen: werde Heilpraktiker und scheffle Millionen  :hmmm...:  . Mindestens.

Gru,
HH

----------


## NiclaS

> Es gibt keinen "Facharzt fr Akupunktur"


Wer wei, vielleicht gibt es in sieben Jahren - wenn ich meine Approbation hab - den FA fr Laserakupunktur  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hellequin

> Aber wenn diese Fortbildungskurse   anscheinend von der Bundesrztekammer anerkannt werden, kann es doch kein Voodoo (oder Melonenchirurgie) sein.


Wo bitteschn steht den das diese Kurse von der Bundesrztekammer anerkannt werden? Die behaupten nur das sie sich nach den Grundstzen der Bundesrztekammer bei der Zusammenstellung der Kurse richten. Von Anerkennung durch die Bundesrztekammer steht da nix.

----------


## NiclaS

> Wo bitteschn steht den das diese Kurse von der Bundesrztekammer anerkannt werden? Die behaupten nur das sie sich nach den Grundstzen der Bundesrztekammer bei der Zusammenstellung der Kurse richten. Von Anerkennung durch die Bundesrztekammer steht da nix.


Genau das ist  ja die Frage   :Hh?:  

 Da ist die Rede von:

 Zitat:



> neu eingefhrten Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt "Laserakupunktur


und 



> Stunden des* zertifizierten* Kongresses


  :Hh?: 


Edit: Ich hatte geschrieben:  anscheinend anerkannt




> _Aber wenn diese Fortbildungskurse anscheinend von der Bundesrztekammer anerkannt werden, kann es doch kein Voodoo (oder Melonenchirurgie) sein._

----------


## NiclaS

Zitate aus:

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache...d=2&lr=lang_de




> Dieser Kongress [der vom 18.11.2006 auf der Medica 2006 ] vom stellt eine Wiederholung und Update des EGLA-Jahreskongresses vom Juli 2006 an der *Universittsklinik in Gttingen* in komprimierter Form dar.


    Finden an der Universittsklinik  Gttingen Voodoo-Veranstaltungen  statt? :Nixweiss: 





> Erwerben Sie den *neu eingefhrten Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt "Laserakupunktur* fr Ihr Praxisschild. Die *Stunden des zertifizierten Kongresses werden Ihnen auf Ihre Akupunktur- und die Zusatzausbildung Laserakupunktur* mitLaserdiplom *angerechnet*.


Wer fhrt denn die Ttigkeitsschwerpukte, die rzte  auf dem Praxisschild angeben  drfen, ein?  Da darf man doch nichts   x-Beliebiges raufschreiben, wie bei den Heilpraktikern. :Nixweiss: 

Kann man aus dieser Formulierung nicht schlieen, dass es fr die Teilnahme an diesem Kongress Fortbildungspunkte gibt?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hellequin

> Wer fhrt denn die Ttigkeitsschwerpukte, die rzte  auf dem Praxisschild angeben  drfen, ein?  Da darf man doch nichts   x-Beliebiges raufschreiben, wie bei den Heilpraktikern.


Steht doch alles auf der von dir verlinkten Seite:
"Nach dem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 18.02.2002 drfen rzte und Zahnrzte ihren Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt auf dem Arztschild anzeigen, eine eigene Genehmigung durch die rztekammer ist nicht notwendig!"
D.h. du kannst dir auch Vodoo aufs Praxisschild schreiben. :bhh:  




> Finden an der Universittsklinik Gttingen Voodoo-Veranstaltungen statt?


Da steht nichts davon da, das es von der Uni Gttingen ausgerichtet worden ist. Also kann man davon ausgehen das die halt Rumlichkeiten an der Uni Gttingen angemietet haben. Daraus eine wissenschaftliche Absolution fr den Hokuspokus zu konstruieren ist etwas bertrieben.

----------


## NiclaS

> Steht doch alles auf der von dir verlinkten Seite:
>           "Nach dem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 18.02.2002 drfen rzte und Zahnrzte ihren Ttigkeitsschwerpunkt auf dem Arztschild anzeigen, eine eigene Genehmigung durch die rztekammer ist nicht notwendig!"
>           D.h. du kannst dir auch Vodoo aufs Praxisschild schreiben.


Die Fortsetzung dieses Textes lautet aber: 




> Dabei muss sichergestelllt sein, dass eine* serise* Ausbildung vorliegt


  Also muss die Ausbildung in Laserakupunktur doch seris sein.    :bhh: 


         Zitat aus:  http://www.laser-akupunktur.info/pdf...akupunktur.pdf




> Nach dem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 18.2.2002 sowie dem Beschluss des 105. Deutschen rztetages drfen Ttigkeitsschwerpunkte Ihrer Praxis angezeigt werden, eine eigene Genehmigung durch die rztekammer ist nicht notwendig!
> 
>          Auch eine *Prfung seitens der rztekammer* ist *nicht* *notwendig*.
> 
> *Dabei muss sichergestelllt sein, dass eine* *serise Ausbildung vorliegt* und diese Ttigkeit in der Praxis in einem ausreichenden Umfang durchgefhrt wird.


         Da frag ich mich doch, wer   dann   die Seriositt der Ausbildung sicherstellt ?    :was ist das...?: 

    -------------
    Edit: Der Urteilstext bezieht sich allerdings  nur auf das Nennen des Ttigkeitsschwerpunkts auf dem Praxisschild   und nicht auf den Schwerpunkt   an sich. In dem Verfahren gings   darum,  in welcher Form rzte fr sich werben drfen.
  Die Formulierung: "Eine Prfung seitens der rztekammer ist nicht notwendig." bezieht sich auf die berprfung der Angaben auf dem Praxisschild. ;)

----------


## Hellequin

> Da frag ich mich doch, wer   dann   die Seriositt der Ausbildung sicherstellt ?


Merkst du was?  :hmmm...:

----------


## NiclaS

> Merkst du was?


Du auch  :hmmm...:

----------


## catgut

Oh Mann, wo bleibt denn der gndige Mod, der dem Trauerspiel ein Ende macht?

@NiclaS: Nimm nicht alles ernst, was andere Leute sagen. *Gemeint sind auch Verkaufsveranstaltungen fr technische Gerte*. Wenn Du wsstest, was alles "zertifiziert" ist. brigens auch Gewinnsversprechen fr Kaffeefahrten.
Und bitte, (ich wiederhole mich ungern, aber...): sein nicht so NAIV!
Und tu uns und der Welt einen Gefallen: studier nicht Medizin. Du wirst es vermutlich eh nicht lange durchhalten und nimmst vielleicht einem jungen, motivierten, nervenstarken Menschen die Chance seines Lebens.

Alle, die ich kenne, die in Deinem Alter mit dem Medizinstudium angefangen haben (sind vier) haben vllig andere Voraussetzungen als Du. Eine mchte auch ihren Schwerpunkt auf traditionelle Methoden legen, aber sie geht einfach in dem Fach auf. Nicht "ach, was knnte man denn machen, mir ist so langweilig, weil ich von den bsen Schlern unterdrckt werde und deshalb krankgeschrieben bin, weil das psychisch nicht packe." Wie willst Du dann die rztliche Ttigkeit packen? Du hast eine sehr viel grere Verantwortung fr das physische und psychische Heil Deiner Patienten!
Und jetzt tu uns allen hier den Gefallen und verschone uns mit Deinen langwierigen Zitaten. So was liest man und bezieht sich darauf, aber man zitiert doch nicht seitenweise ohne viel eigene Meinung dazu zu uern!

----------


## NiclaS

> @NiclaS: Nimmt nicht alles ernst, was andere Leute sagen.


Dito  :hmmm...: 




> Gemeint sind auch Verkaufsveranstaltungen fr technische Gerte. Wenn Du wsstest, was alles "zertifiziert" ist. brigens auch Gewinnsversprechen fr Kaffeefahrten.


Du meinst also, ich kann als MS-Patient einem Arzt, der mir eine  Laserblutbehandlung empfiehlt, genau so viel oder wenig trauen wie einem Verkufer  von Rheumadecken bei einer Kaffeefahrt?

----------


## MarkusM

zu geil... manche aussagen sind an naivitt kaum zu berbieten. sorry...

----------


## Ulle

> Du meinst also, ich kann als MS-Patient einem Arzt, der mir eine Laserblutbehandlung empfiehlt, genau so viel oder wenig trauen wie einem Verkufer von Rheumadecken bei einer Kaffeefahrt?


Eher weniger, denk ich.

Rheumadecken gefhrden Deinen Geldbeutel, medizinischer Hokuspokus auch Deine Gesundheit, falls Du deshalb auf eine angezeigte Behandlung verzichtest.

Und was das das Praxischild angeht:
Ich mchte da auch mal an die Homopathie erinnern - findet man auch immer wieder auf Praxisschildern, viele rzte raten gerne mal hier und da zu einem Prparat - und dennoch ist es der grte Schwachsinn - in der Schweiz und sterreich zahlen sogar die Krankenkassen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

----------


## Hellequin

> Du meinst also, ich kann als MS-Patient einem Arzt, der mir eine  Laserblutbehandlung empfiehlt, genau so viel oder wenig trauen wie einem Verkufer  von Rheumadecken bei einer Kaffeefahrt?


Weniger.

----------


## NiclaS

> Weniger.


Q. E. D. ;)

----------


## NiclaS

> zu geil... manche aussagen sind an naivitt kaum zu berbieten. sorry...


*Du meinst also: Ein Patient, der einem Arzt mehr glaubt als einem Verkufer von Rheumadecken auf einer Kaffeefahrt, ist an Naivitt kaum zu berbieten?*

----------


## catgut

@NiclaS: 
Du bist echt an Naivitt kaum zu berbieten!
Du hast nicht mit einem einzigen Neuron verstanden, was ich Dir sagen wollte, oder?
Ich hab einen MS-Kranken beim Arzt nicht mit einer Kaffeefahrt verglichen! Ich habe nur geuert, dass von Dir vielzitierte Veranstaltung eine Verkaufsveranstaltung ist (oder meinst Du im Ernst, die betreiben den Aufwand, um Leuten was zu schenken?) und dass der Wortlaut "zertifiziert" auf vielen auch sehr unserisen Veranstaltungen (wie z.B Kaffeefahrten!!!!!) verwendet wird, ohne dass das irgendeinen serisen Hintergrund hat.

Zum Thema Laserakupunktur: 
Ich habe in meiner vorherigen Ausbildung in der Tierarztpraxis mit dem Thema gute Erfahrungen gemacht, wir haben den Laser aber nur untersttzend eingesetzt, z.B zur Verbesserung der Wundheilung. 
Es mag sein, dass der Laser nicht so sinnlos ist, wie manche behaupten, aber es geht hier vor allem um Deine Art, die Dinge darzustellen und zu vertreten. Weil Du halt eben den Eindruck machst, nicht von zwlf bis mittag zu denken.

----------


## MarkusM

@NiclaS
Meine Aussage bezog sich weniger auf diese eine Aussage von Dir als mehr auf Deine Gesamtprsentation in diesem Thread.

Da Du mich mit diesem lieblichen Rot ja geradezu aufforderst, werde ich nun etwas mehr dazu schreiben, als ich eigentlich wollte.

Jedem Patienten steht es absolut frei sich seinen Arzt und damit auch die verbundenen Therapiemethoden selbst zu whlen. Wenn jemand auf diese  Laserbehandlung abfhrt - so z.B. wie Du es tust - dann steht es ihm absolut frei zu so einem Arzt zu gehen. Ob diese Methoden dann nun wirklich objektive Wirkung haben (positiv oder negativ) sei mal dahingestellt. Es in der Verantwortung des Patienten sich "seinen" Arzt suchen.

Aber rein auf der Grundlage, dass irgendjemand im Internet irgendwas irgendwo publiziert hat, zu urteilen... naja... das ist naiv.

----------


## NiclaS

Nur der Vollstndigkeit halber nochmal  mit allen relevanten Zitaten:




> Heute , 18:21
>   Du meinst also, ich kann als MS-Patient einem Arzt, der mir eine Laserblutbehandlung empfiehlt, genau so viel oder wenig trauen wie einem Verkufer von Rheumadecken bei einer Kaffeefahrt?





> Heute, 18:34
>   zu geil... manche aussagen sind an naivitt kaum zu berbieten. sorry...


   Du meinst also: Ein Patient, der einem Arzt mehr glaubt als einem Verkufer von Rheumadecken auf einer Kaffeefahrt, ist an Naivitt kaum zu berbieten?

----------


## catgut

Mod?..... Mod?..............Mooooooooodd???
MOD!!!

----------


## MarkusM

@NiclaS
Alle "relevanten Beitrge" wren auch Deine vorherigen Beitrge in diesem Thread. Dann wre das Gesamtbild stimmig. Ich werde mich hier aber nicht weiter uern, da der Thread seinen Ursprungsgedanken schon lngst verloren hat. Ich denke das Wichtigste wurde gesagt.

In diesem Sinne   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## roger rekless

ich nss mich gleich ein! is das geil hier, slapstick vom feinsten! ich weiss nicht was trauriger wre: wenn NiclaS ein fake wre oder nicht...

----------


## eatpigsbarf

aber so langsam versteh ich, warum er angeblich nach dem letzten Amoklauf an der Schule in Emsdetten vor lauter Angst vor amoklaufenden Schlern krankgeschrieben wurde....

----------


## HuldaZapper

> Jedem Patienten steht es absolut frei sich seinen Arzt und damit auch die verbundenen Therapiemethoden selbst zu whlen. Wenn jemand auf diese Laserbehandlung abfhrt - so z.B. wie Du es tust - dann steht es ihm absolut frei zu so einem Arzt zu gehen. Ob diese Methoden dann nun wirklich objektive Wirkung haben (positiv oder negativ) sei mal dahingestellt. Es in der Verantwortung des Patienten sich "seinen" Arzt suchen.


 Na, da hast Du Deine neun Wartesemester  ja  schon ganz hervorragend  genutzt, wenn Du jetzt fast schon das Gleiche sagst wie ein  Sprecher der  rztekammer  Westfalen-Lippe:

Zitat: 
  >_  "Rein rechtlich betrachtet, treffen sich bei einem Arztbesuch zwei erwachsene Menschen, die einen Vertrag miteinander abschlieen - solange beide damit glcklich sind, ist dagegen auch gar nichts zu sagen."_<


  Er hat das gesagt,  nachdem  die  rztekammer eine rztin angezeigt hatte,  weil Beschwerden  darber eingegangen waren, dass sie  unter anderem  Krebs-Patienten    mit den Methoden der  Hulda Clark behandelt hatte. 

Zitat:
  >_Um einem Missbrauch vorzubeugen, knne man jedem Patienten nur raten, genau zu prfen, was ein Mediziner ihm empfiehlt, sagt rztekammer-Sprecher   Dercks: "Rein rechtlich betrachtet, treffen sich bei einem Arztbesuch zwei erwachsene Menschen, die einen Vertrag miteinander abschlieen - solange beide damit glcklich sind, ist dagegen auch gar nichts zu sagen."_<

   >_Bei einer Verurteilung muss die Medizinerin schlimmstenfalls damit rechnen, dass man sie der Ausbung des Arztberufes als "unwrdig" bezeichnet. Das knnte zur Folge haben, dass ihr die Zulassung entzogen wird._<

  Wenn man lang genug Patienten mit Methoden nach Clark und Co. behandelt hat,  verkraftet man den Entzug der Approbation vermutlich leicht.
   Auerdem werden   rzte, die mit solchen Methoden wie denen der Hulda Clark arbeiten, uerst selten angeklagt.    MarkusM ist anscheinend bestens informiert.

----------


## catgut

hm,... und?

----------


## MarkusM

Jetzt kann ichs mir doch nicht verkneifen. Sorry.

@HuldaZapper
Deine Beweisfhrung, wie Du von meiner Aussage zur freien Arztwahl zu diesem Clark kommst, hnelt dieser Beweisfhrung sehr:

----------


## roger rekless

dieser dr. clark is der hammer!! LOL

_"In diesem Buch werden Sie sehen, dass alle Krebsarten hnlich sind. Sie werden alle von einem Parasiten verursacht. Einem einzigen Parasiten! Es handelt sich um den menschlichen Darmegel._ 

zu geil.

----------


## NiclaS

> @NiclaS: 
>   Du bist echt an Naivitt kaum zu berbieten!
>   Du hast nicht mit einem einzigen Neuron verstanden, was ich Dir sagen wollte, oder?


Was ist bitte ein Neuron?   :Nixweiss:  Kann man das kaufen? :Hh?:

----------


## Monty

Eine Nervenzelle. Nein, kann man nicht kaufen.

----------


## Dr. Geiger

Ich auch mal (schmunzel):

Ein nach dem letzten Amoklauf wegen nervlicher Probleme krank geschriebener Lehrer will jetzt Medizin studieren, um dann mit mglichst geringem Aufwand mglichst viel Kohle zu verdienen. Du hast (theoretisch) Lebens- und Berufserfahrung, einen Hochschulabschluss in Mathe und Naturwissenschaften; stellst aber Fragen wie ein Achtjhriger, demonstrierst Hintergrundwissen wie ein weies Blatt Papier und argumentierst wie ein Republikaner zu Homo-Ehe! Wenn Du echt bist, dann muss ich heute los und all die verklagen, die Dich jahrelang auf angehende Abiturienten losgelassen haben - da ich aber zumindest etwas Vertrauen in unsere Welt habe glaube ich Dir kein Wort!  :Keks:  

Mal im Ernst Leute, lest euch mal NiclaS' Beitrge durch, dann wird doch klar was er will... Ein fake kann nur leben, weil ihm immer wieder Nahrung in den Rachen geworfen wird. Also hrt bitte auf ihn zu fttern! Zwei Sachen find ich dennoch immer wiede beachtlich:

1. Wieviel Zeit sich manche Wrstchen nehmen um irgendwelchen Schei ins www zu schmieren und 

2. Wie egal es Ihnen ist, dass sich andere Menschen ernsthaft Mhe geben, Ihnen zu antworten und zu helfen und dafr Zeit aufwenden, die sie von anderen, wichtigen Ttigkeiten abhlt.

@NiclaS 

Geh' doch nach Hause und spiel' mit Deinem Feuerwehrauto. Irgendwo gibt's doch bestimmt ein Forum fr Pfeifen - da brauchst Du nicht hier rumzuspinnen und Leute zu nerven, die sich ihre Schlpfer selbst anziehen knnen.

----------


## Frizzy

ein forum fr pfeifen... RO-FEL wie geil... den muss ich mir merken...
und: ich hatte jetzt 25 seiten echt spa!

----------


## NiclaS

> Es ist Zeitverschwendung Medizin zu studieren, wenn man danach vorhat Voodoo zu praktizieren.


        Die  Anzahl der Leute, die   ihre Patienten mit    Laserblutakupunktur behandeln, obwohl sie Medizin studiert haben, hat inzwischen brigens  noch zugenommen.   :bhh: 

           Hab gerade noch einige weitere Homepages von Arztpraxen gefunden, die das machen. :Grinnnss!:  

    Hier ist zum Beispiel eine Gemeinschaftspraxis zweier Fachrzte fr Ansthesie,   die   Laserblutbehandlung (fr 40 Euro pro 30mintiger Anwendung)    zur Behandlung unterschiedlichster Krankheiten  wie zum Beispiel "_Diabetes mellitus, chronische Leberkrankheiten, Stoffwechselstrungen und Autoimmunerkrankungen_"   
           anbieten:  
http://www.die-betuber.de/pageID_4017358.html

     Edit:  Der Link funktioniert (zumindest bei mir)  wegen des Umlauts nicht. Ihr msst die URL direkt in Euren Browser eintippen.

----------


## roger rekless

Schwarze Schafe gibt es in jedem Genre.

----------

